
Coronavirus study that rocked UK and US (ft.com) - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/16764a22-69ca-11ea-a3c9-1fe6fedcca75
======
samizdis
Non-paywalled: [http://archive.md/hAx1V](http://archive.md/hAx1V)

